# generator a good idea?



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Cruisers,

The wife and I are pretty sure next year we'll do the anchor thing at least once. But to to even attempt it in my mind, you need to have a way to make electricity. We're not sure about spending the money and rigging the boat with solar panels or a wind generator. It has been suggested by a few of my power boat buddies to just get one of those tiny Honda generators. Do any of you have or had a generator? Pros and cons? Our cruising would always be a mix of anchoring and going to marinas (for now). Thanks.

Dave


----------



## mr_f (Oct 29, 2011)

Dave, how long do you plan to be at anchor, how big is your house bank, and what power do you expect to use? 

Unless you have dramatically different power needs than I do, I would be surprised if you needed (or even wanted) a generator for a few nights at anchor.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Dave_E said:


> Hi Cruisers,
> 
> The wife and I are pretty sure next year we'll do the anchor thing at least once. But to to even attempt it in my mind, you need to have a way to make electricity.


No, you don't... and, you already have the means to "make electricity", it's called your engine... 

I'd suggest holding off on getting a Honda, until you actually feel the NEED to have one... I swear, I think many of the folks out there running the damn things are doing so simply because _"Well, since we have the freakin' thing, we might as well USE it..."_



FYI, there have been numerous threads on this subject... I know the Search function here is next to worthless, but you might still give it a whirl...


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Dave,

Before anyone can give you an intelligent answer, you need to figure out your typical power consumption per day, your house bank battery capacity, and how long you plan to stay at anchor without running the engine to charge. 

For example, if you use 100 Amp-Hours per day and only stay at anchor for one day at a time and have a 300AH battery bank, you'll be just fine as it is because you won't drop below 50% state of charge. If you're willing to run the engine an hour or two per day to charge and have a high output alternator, you can go indefinitely at 100 AH consumption per day. If you don't want to run the engine or use more per day or have a smaller battery bank or stay on the hook longer, you'll need some charging source but how big and what type depend on other considerations. 

The Honda EU2000 will put out 13 amps for as long as you keep it gassed up but that's a lot of noise for a long time. A few hundred watts of solar can supply a similar amount of current and do it silently but won't help you much if you sail in the winter in the PNW. 

etc, etc.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Even if you don't know your exact power consumption you do need to at least list out the major consumers of power. If you have even a half decent battery and no fridge you should be able to live at anchor for many days without solar.

The first step is a battery monitor to understand how much juice is left after a day's worth of cruising. 

You don't need much solar if you don't have a fridge, just a little bit goes a long way. Our boat has a 30 watt panel (2.5 amps at 12 volts) and more than covers our needs for summer cruising. If I were buying today I'd probably buy a 50-60w panel just for a bit more overhead. I don't plug in the boat for about 6 months of the year, even at my home dock.


----------



## THEFRENCHA (Jan 26, 2003)

Better safe than Sorry! 
I have one Just for peace of mind ...Even with battery monitoring and solar panels...accident happens and draining a battery happens fast.

In my experience , not being able to start the engine can really ruin a nice cruise.

So mine is in a locker ...just in case ! and knowing that it is here helps me sleep better and fully enjoy the cruise


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

I carry a Honda 2000 companion model but the primary usage is to make more hot water, no matter how frugal, on day 3 your 6 gallon supply is exhausted. Takes my 27hp diesel forever to make a hot tank if I can't put a load on it. So I run the Honda for an hour every three days or so from 1000 to 1100 hours. Frankly, I felt stupid sitting in a crowded mooring field with the diesel on Fast Idle to charge batteries or make hot water. Anyone that complains don't get a Christmas card this year.
And if the noise bothers me I can always put it in the dingy on a long painter and let it float over by Jon's boat.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

What do you need power for if you're just going out once in awhile. 

For light at anchor you can use candles and oil lamps.very cozy. A small Flashlight if you need to look for something.
refrigeration. I have it, but I load up on ice and the refer goes off when engine is off. 
TV...DVD, computer?..pretty low power draws..just don't run down your starting battery

So other than the anchor light.. the water pump might be your biggest draw, and that doesn't run much. 

If I'm anchored I typically turn everything off. If I need to charge the batteries, I'll run the engine. I would add a small solar panel before I carried a generator.. unless you're going out for extended periods of time. 

Cons...gas, fumes, noise!


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Dave,

On our boat we have refrigeration, nav stuff, VHF, SSB, HAM radios, lights, computers and other items. We have a 300 Ah house battery bank. In 2000, I DID add solar power at a much higher cost than it is now.

We departed for full time cruising in 2004 and returned to the US in late 2008. This past year (AND the year before) we cruised full time for almost 6 months with one (1) 85 watt solar panel with no problems.
*
IN ALL THAT TIME we NEVER had, or needed a generator!* 

A small solar panel & controller would be FAR less $ than a generator and also not bugg your neighbors at anchor! :laugher

Greg


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We cruise/overnight for 6-8 weeks every summer. In the past, we had a mediocre alternator setup, and found we needed to find a marina to plug in once a week or so. Last year we upgraded our alternator and only plugged in if we happened to be in a resupply location AND needed to charge up the bank or had a lot of devices to get caught up (phones, Ipad, etc. - perhaps 2 or 3 times for the season) This past year we set up a 100W solar panel part way through the summer and didn't need to plug into shore power again - even when in a marina. This, too, in one of the best sailing seasons (minimal hours on engine) in years.

Our investment in solar was under $600... what would a generator cost? and the fuel to run it? and the annoyance to others? A Honda 2000 goes for $1200 and stays thirsty. That money can go toward more convenient alternatives like a high output alternator, good regulator, and/or solar.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Dave get the generator you will likely need it this winter we are supposed to have a bad one for the boat I recommend a solar panel like this 60W Monocrystalline Solar Panel | Renogy Store with no refer but this Mono Starter Kit 100w | Renogy Store with refe


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

If you have a diesel engine, would you really want to have to store gasoline on board?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The big question is "Do you need 110-volts AC? And, if so, why?" If you do not absolutely need 110-volts AC, there is no reason to have a Honda or any other brand of generator. However, if you have a heat pump on your boat, then that Honda will come in real handy on those hot, humid nights when anchored in the Bahamas or Florida Keys. AC, especially for me, is not a must at this point, but I'm getting a lot closer to needing it for medical reasons. My lungs are shot to Hell from asbestos, therefore, on those hot, humid nights the AC will lower the relative humidity and temperature, make the air more dense, and make my blood oxygen level increase by a few percent, which can be vital in my case. 

Now, if you're a youngster, like Jon, then you can tolerate the heat and humidity. 

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Gary Dave is in the Puget sound in pnw more likely need heat than ac


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm in PNW area but a bit north and my heat is a bulkhead heater


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Think about it this way, there are a thousand bareboats in the BVIs and none (nearly none) have generators and their crews are usually off the dock for a week at a time.

Unless you absolutely have a need for 110v power, making 12v isn't all that hard. As pointed out, you run the engine at a slightly increased RPM, in neutral, for about 90 mins per day and you should be all set. If you motored for that amount of time, you're already done.

That's assuming your house bank is sized properly to get you through at least the day, if not two or more. If you're willing to spend money on a genset, spend it first to be sure your house bank is big enough.

You're going to love waking up at anchor!!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Dave_E said:


> Hi Cruisers,
> 
> It has been suggested by a few of my power boat buddies to just get one of those tiny Honda generators.
> Dave


It's funny how when your only tool is a hammer, you think of every problem as a nail. Powerboaters always think the only choice is a generator.
Sailors largely go solar and wind generation first.

We have 80 watts of solar power aboard, soon to be 120 watts, no shorepower, and although we own a generator, have never had to use it on the Dock or on the hook- our generator is only used in the boatyard.
the solar was a lot cheaper than a generator, btw.


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

The worst thing you can do to your diesel primary propulsion engine is to use it to charge your batteries. The engine doesn't have enough load on it to reach optimum temperature and it will age your diesel quickly.
Solar and wind are great ways to keep the battery topped up but sometimes the sun don't shine and the wind don't blow, that's where the Honda generator comes into play. The Honda 2000 will run a 110v 100 amp battery charger. It will also heat enough water for two showers in about 15-20 minutes. Also great if you want to use power tools and it is pull start so if the batteries are dead no worries!
All this for $999.00 free shipping from Mayberrys. Not everyone's cup of tea, but for full time cruising it makes sense to me.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Delezynski said:


> Dave,
> 
> On our boat we have refrigeration, nav stuff, VHF, SSB, HAM radios, lights, computers and other items. We have a 300 Ah house battery bank. In 2000, I DID add solar power at a much higher cost than it is now.
> 
> ...


WOW DOUBLE WOW

Running a fridge on an 85 watt panel. Which fridge is it? I need one!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought a Yamaha 1000w generator 10+ years ago. It's been used on the boat maybe eight times to charge batteries, and seven of those times was when we took off and didn't realize our old Airx wind generator had packed it in. Used it on that trip. 

Wind (Silentwind generator) and 100 watts solar keep us fairly well off. I'm adding another 100 or so watts. 

The Yamaha is a nice safety blanket. It sits in my sail locker, and almost never gets used. If I had the spare $1000 I'd spend it on solar panels, not a new generator. Or but Delezynski's fridge! That's astounding. 


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Silentwind sounds good, most of the boats near me have the "Annoying Noise 24/7" models.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

smj said:


> The worst thing you can do to your diesel primary propulsion engine is to use it to charge your batteries. The engine doesn't have enough load on it to reach optimum temperature and it will age your diesel quickly..


If that's the case then why did I get over ten years out of an engine in my over the road trucks which spend an average of 8 hrs a day ideling in the winter.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

THEFRENCHA said:


> Better safe than Sorry!
> I have one Just for peace of mind ...Even with battery monitoring and solar panels...accident happens and draining a battery happens fast.
> 
> In my experience , not being able to start the engine can really ruin a nice cruise.
> ...


I carry a portable battery "Jump Starter" http://www.walmart.com/ip/13035281?...38692232&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=61418422384&veh=sem just for this reason. That's on top of having a isolated start battery by way of a ACR SI-ACR Automatic Charging Relay - 12/24V DC 120A - Blue Sea Systems I have yet to need the start battery to start the engine, the house bank works fine. (HB = 2each 6V L16 Tojans for 430 ah)

No, I don't think you need a generator, that means carrying a can of gas, where do you store it, etc...plus like said, you have an engine already correct?

With 12V refrigeration, fans, lights, electronics, we can stay at anchor for about three days before needing to run the engine to recharge, which is only using about 215 ah or less, or 50% or less of battery capacity.

You would be better the add more battery at this point IMO


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

newhaul said:


> If that's the case then why did I get over ten years out of an engine in my over the road trucks which spend an average of 8 hrs a day ideling in the winter.


I believe because they are often run through the RPM range thereby controlling or eliminating the glazing that can occur with a marine diesel in a sailboat. I regularly run my engine at full throttle under load for 5-10 minutes just for this reason.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Outside of high latitude exploration, if you need a generator, it's because there's a flaw in your setup. It may be not enough generation, inadequate storage, bad monitoring, or bad efficiencies. Working with a generator and hauling/storing gas is not fun or desirable.

For us it's inadequate storage... We have 540 watts of solar but only a single 4D wet cell (200 amp hours). That's really not enough battery for a 50' boat with 6 people living on it. Sure enough, over the summer we had 3 overcast days in a row, so I borrowed a neighbor's Honda 2000 for a couple days. The only reason I needed the generator is because we ought to have 2 more 4Ds.

How did I let this happen? We have a mismatched system, but with a good battery monitor I kept a close eye on everything. And we charge the 3 iPads, 2 computers, etc. during the day. I also have my Advanced Fridge/Freezer Controller* that aggressiveley (but carefully) lowers the fridge and freezer temperatures during the day. With extra "pink" inslation inside, our fridge/freezer doesn't have to run at night! Between that and LED lighting, we get very little drain at night.

As an aside, I found that I could run my inverter to power the microwave off a single 4D batery when I turned the engine on. The alternators would actually take-up half of the 120 amp load, and a 4D can do 60 amps for the few minutes necessay. This last part is probably why I'll upgrade my battery bank next summer.

My advice? Put your money into LED lights, batteries and solar. Watch an iPad instead of a TV. Get AGM batteries that charge amazingly fast, for when you do motor.

Note: wind is useless unless you are in a windy anchorage. And the average daily wind speed data seems to be actually average daily peak wind speeds. They are nowhere near actual. The years I spent on wind were a noisy waste, when solar power could be easily had, and for less than $1 per watt.

For what it's worth, we have our panels resting right on the bimini and tied to the bimini support poles and to attachment points on the deck, to the dinghy davits, etc. I glued padding to the underside of the solar panels to prevent chafe. This setup significantly saved the cost of a special frame for the panels. Since we coastal cruise, this meets our needs in terms of storm survivability. You may need a more secure mounting depending on how you sail.

Regards,
Brad

*Built the Advanced Fridge Controller myself out of low-draw digital voltage and temperature sensor(s). True there was a steep, expensive learning curve, with too many hours spent on it, and if I sold them there wouldn't be enough demand to make up for it. Next is 12v hot water heating with extra solar power. But may never get to that project.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

TQA, somewhere I've seen refrigerator/freezers that draw less than 2 amps, which could easily be run by my 100-watt solar panel during the day. At night, well, the fridge draws the same power, and that power will be coming from your house batteries. My current refrigerator/freezer draws 5.7 to 6 amps, but I have 4 t-105 house batteries, at 225 ampere hours each, so during the day, even with the refrigerator on, my 100-watt solar panel is doing a bit better than break even, while at night, of course, those batteries are providing the entire boat's power. I've never had a time when I couldn't fire up the engines on the house batteries, even when sailing for several overcast days in a row. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is an idea for wind that's small and cheap at less than a buck a watt affordable wind turbine and solar panel made in the USA


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

Bene505 said:


> Outside of high latitude exploration, if you need a generator, it's because there's a flaw in your setup. It may be not enough generation, inadequate storage, bad monitoring, or bad efficiencies. Working with a generator and hauling/storing gas is not fun or desirable.
> 
> For us it's inadequate storage... We have 540 watts of solar but only a single 4D wet cell (200 amp hours). That's really not enough battery for a 50' boat with 6 people living on it. Sure enough, over the summer we had 3 overcast days in a row, so I borrowed a neighbor's Honda 2000 for a couple days. The only reason I needed the generator is because we ought to have 2 more 4Ds.
> 
> ...


I agree, if you can fit enough solar and a large enough battery bank solar is the way to go. My problem would be the "flaw in the setup" statement. Let's be honest, a Catalina 30 won't have the real estate or the load carrying capacity that a 50' Benetau has. This means less solar wattage and less amp hours of battery storage for the Catalina. Is this a flaw? No a fact of life. For a case like this the Honda generator would be a welcome addition. 
Let's also not forget that he is located in the PNW where the sun doesn't always shine. Solar is great but not a guaranteed source of power.
Also for most people, they haul and store gas for their dinghy so an extra 5 gallon can for the Honda generator can't make for much of a hardship.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

TQA said:


> WOW DOUBLE WOW
> 
> Running a fridge on an 85 watt panel. Which fridge is it? I need one!


he is in Canada, a warm day is still colder than good beer should be served! How much refrigeration could he need? 

The thing is if you can get by all year with solar just think of the advantage of not hooking up to shore power. Many marinas have dirty power so you could save in saved corrosion by never hooking up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

miatapaul said:


> .... if you can get by all year with solar just think of the advantage of not hooking up to shore power. ......
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Mita,

It's NOT "IF". We cruised full time, 24/7/365 for about 5 years down the west coast and in the HOT (Think 99+ air & 95+ water) Sea of Cortez with nothing but solar (NO WIND during the summer there) with not a lot of problems at up to about 2 + months of anchoring out at a time.

We used ALL of our gear (HAM/SSB/ chart plotter etc) with almost no running the engine other than motoring from point to point at times. We even made water with a water maker during motoring.

We NEVER HAD OR USED a generator and had no problems. 

And by the way, we are a 27 foot boat! 

Greg


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

smj said:


> I agree, if you can fit enough solar and a large enough battery bank solar is the way to go. My problem would be the "flaw in the setup" statement. Let's be honest, a Catalina 30 won't have the real estate or the load carrying capacity that a 50' Benetau has. This means less solar wattage and less amp hours of battery storage for the Catalina. Is this a flaw? No a fact of life. For a case like this the Honda generator would be a welcome addition.
> Let's also not forget that he is located in the PNW where the sun doesn't always shine. Solar is great but not a guaranteed source of power.
> Also for most people, they haul and store gas for their dinghy so an extra 5 gallon can for the Honda generator can't make for much of a hardship.


Good point about the PNW in winter. I'd count that as high latitude sailing -- the sun doesn't always shine there. And the generator will certainly be a welcome addition, especially if 120v is needed.

Overall, I know the "flaw" word might be too harsh a statement for some, but the storage space for a generator is about the same size and weight as another 200 amp hours of battery. A 5 gallon can is another 200 amp hours in battery size.

And the capability to add solar to a bimini - either on new mounts or not -- is definitely there. We don't use all of our bimini surface for panels and we have way more power than we need. Best picture I have at hand is from maps.google.com*. As you can see, only the back and starboard side of the bimini has panels on it.

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.0532702,-71.9117821,41m/data=!3m1!1e3

130 watts panels are now about $130. For the cost of a Honda 2000i, you could get quite a setup, including 360 watts of panels, wiring, extra 4D wet cell, and a nice MPPT charge controller. (This would give you roughly 80 to 150 amp hours of charging every day, depending on the location and season.) Solar is cheaper than a generator, even if the gas was always free!

Regards,
Brad

* using a global maps site to display an overhead picture of a boat, that really says something about our world!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Bene505 said:


> Good point about the PNW in winter. I'd count that as high latitude sailing -- the sun doesn't always shine there.......


High latitude?? Had no idea we were that adventurous! 

On thing to keep in mind is that in summer, in good weather, we get sunshine for a looong time each day, as much as 15 hours/day late June/early July. This can really max out the advantage of solar on those days.

True, off season there will be little benefit from solar.

Another option is the increasingly popular fuel cells that run on methanol.. still pricey (for now), 24/7 output if you need it, dead quiet, but they require specialized fuel, access to same, and like a generator must always be 'fed'. Similar size/volume to a small generator too.

I think if you're going the arch and panels path you may end up spending similar dollars to a fuel cell in many cases, but you get the cheaper operating cost benefit thereafter as long as the sun shines.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Also, if you can set up your panels so they can be tilted to face the sun, you'll get better results in the winter when you have lower angles of sun. Even here in tropical Brazil I find tilting them in the winter makes a big difference! Of course, you have to be on board to keep adjusting them...

I can't stand the sound of a generator in a quiet anchorage! Unfortunately, all the power boats here have them and run them full time to keep the AC and toys running.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

PNW has short cloudy days in the winter and it's true that solar isn't as effective then. However most cruisers here are cruising June through August when the days are long (17-18 hours in June) and it is rarely cloudy. A solar setup works very well then.

Dave_E was only looking for a setup that would allow him to spend a couple of nights away from a marina. That is essential in the PNW to go to the best spots, most of which are state parks with no docks and no services. On my 16 day trip last summer we plugged in once but more importantly our longest stretch away from marinas was 6 days. Our modest (30w) solar panel kept our batteries at about 90% full the whole time anyway. For 3 or 4 of those days we stayed on one state park buoy, then sailed to another buoy, so the engine didn't come on.

I do a lot of anchoring or using of mooring balls in the summer. In the winter I tend to stay in more marinas because guest moorage rates drop to half their summer prices, the marinas get very quiet, and rowing in the rain doesn't have the same appeal.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Alex W said:


> PNW has short cloudy days in the winter and it's true that solar isn't as effective then. However most cruisers here are cruising June through August when the days are long (17-18 hours in June) and it is rarely cloudy. A solar setup works very well then.
> 
> Dave_E was only looking for a setup that would allow him to spend a couple of nights away from a marina. That is essential in the PNW to go to the best spots, most of which are state parks with no docks and no services. On my 16 day trip last summer we plugged in once but more importantly our longest stretch away from marinas was 6 days. Our modest (30w) solar panel kept our batteries at about 90% full the whole time anyway. For 3 or 4 of those days we stayed on one state park buoy, then sailed to another buoy, so the engine didn't come on.


This.

FYI, here's the data from the NREL site that I got for relative solar power generation potential by month in the Seattle area (I've normalized the data to peak July potential):

Jan 0.129
Feb 0.309
Mar 0.449
Apr 0.708
May 0.844
Jun 0.800
Jul 1.000
Aug 0.836
Sep 0.680
Oct 0.306
Nov 0.118
Dec 0.090

So if you've got a solar array that generates 100AH a day in July, you should be able to get ~70AH+ a day on average from April to Sept. That's not a huge decline and you can have a nice long sailing season with solar if you size your array to meet your needs in Sept. Other notes of local interest:

1. October often has nice stretches of clear & cold weather with great wind. Though the average solar drops like a rock in Oct, a "September sized" array will probably work fine if you sail during those sunny times in October.

2. The mythical June gloom is real. I've lived here >20 years. Take my advice: don't get to May and think "Summer is here!" If you do, June will crush your soul.

3. Get some sun in January/February or you'll slit your wrists.

4. Buy plane tickets for a January trip to Hawaii in September or October, before all those newcomers catch on in December.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

IStream said:


> .......
> 2. The mythical June gloom is real. I've lived here >20 years. Take my advice: don't get to May and think "Summer is here!" If you do, June will crush your soul.


Also known as 'Juneuary'


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

The last few years have had pretty good Junes. You can't rely on it, but I often get my best sailing and cycling in during May and June. For sailing there is a stronger breeze than later in the summer with lots of daylight and not too much rain (just more cloud cover). For cycling it's a bit cooler and the long days make long rides more fun.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

They think we live in high latitudes heck we are no further north in Washington state ( which is refered to as the pnw ) than new York city. at the winter solstice we have about 8 hours of daylight and my little15 watt panel does just fine keeping me charged iI use standalone solar lights in the winter and all I use my house for is charging my cell and tablet thru DC to DC converter. The op only lives about 30 miles north and my GPS is 47° 12" north


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Above 30N is high latitude, yes. I don't see mentions of wind gens?


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Multihullgirl said:


> Above 30N is high latitude, yes. I don't see mentions of wind gens?


I did back in post 29 250 watt wind for 225 bucks


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

Wind is not consistently strong enough in the PNW for wind generators to be of much value, especially for coastal cruising where you are usually anchoring in a protected bay.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Alex W said:


> Wind is not consistently strong enough in the PNW for wind generators to be of much value, especially for coastal cruising where you are usually anchoring in a protected bay.


Alex there are several boats in eagle harbor with wind genneys that along with solar do provide their daily needed power they are on permanent moorings


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Delezynski said:


> Mita,
> 
> It's NOT "IF". We cruised full time, 24/7/365 for about 5 years down the west coast and in the HOT (Think 99+ air & 95+ water) Sea of Cortez with nothing but solar (NO WIND during the summer there) with not a lot of problems at up to about 2 + months of anchoring out at a time.
> 
> ...


Yea, but my point is that I think Solar is no longer just for cruisers. To me it seems ideal for those on a mooring, and even in a slip. If I do not have to plug into shore power it would make it worth while in a slip. It used to be that only cruisers needed to worry about energy independence as day sailors only had starting batteries to worry about, but with the more and more complicated electrical systems even on day sailors. They have more and more charging requirements. There is another post about shore power outlets catching on fire. If I don't have to trust an old marina electrical systems and crappy cord connectors all the better.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

newhaul said:


> Alex there are several boats in eagle harbor with wind genneys that along with solar do provide their daily needed power they are on permanent moorings


Year-round mooring is a scenario that makes some more sense. Solar for the summer, wind for the winter. With a suitable battery bank there is at least one wind event a week that will probably get it full again.

Wind by itself wouldn't be very useful in the summer in the PNW (where we can go weeks without seeing wind speeds over 10 knots, even out in the straits) and so I think it is much less useful for seasonal cruisers than solar.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

smj said:


> I agree, if you can fit enough solar and a large enough battery bank solar is the way to go. My problem would be the "flaw in the setup" statement. Let's be honest, a Catalina 30 won't have the real estate or the load carrying capacity that a 50' Benetau has. This means less solar wattage and less amp hours of battery storage for the Catalina. Is this a flaw? No a fact of life. For a case like this the Honda generator would be a welcome addition.
> *Let's also not forget that he is located in the PNW where the sun doesn't always shine.* Solar is great but not a guaranteed source of power.
> Also for most people, they haul and store gas for their dinghy so an extra 5 gallon can for the Honda generator can't make for much of a hardship.


Let's also not forget this is what the OP actually wrote:



Dave_E said:


> Hi Cruisers,
> 
> The wife and I are pretty sure next year *we'll do the anchor thing at least once.* But to to even attempt it in my mind, you need to have a way to make electricity. We're not sure about spending the money and rigging the boat with solar panels or a wind generator. It has been suggested by a few of my power boat buddies to just get one of those tiny Honda generators. Do any of you have or had a generator? Pros and cons? *Our cruising would always be a mix of anchoring and going to marinas* (for now). Thanks.
> 
> Dave


He's sailing a 31-footer, in a region where the sailing conditions are such that he's very likely to be doing plenty of motoring, to begin with... To go out an drop $1K or more for something he can easily do without, _IF_ he takes the opportunity to anchor out to begin with, just seems nuts, to me... 

Spent a few days in the anchorage in Newport last weekend, close to where this beauty sits off the Ida Lewis YC... Seeing these things on the decks of Average White Boats/Typical Production Coastal Cruisers is one thing, but on a classic like this? Sorry, that's just plain _WRONG_...












that Honda on his side deck ran all day long, every day I was there... When he returned to the boat, it would be turned off, naturally... No effort made to reduce the noise by simply placing it down on the cockpit sole, or perhaps in an open cockpit locker...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

That's the ultimate... when someone fires up a generator and then goes ashore or for a long dinghy ride so _*they *_don't have to listen to it...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't currently have a generator and my 290W of solar takes care of stuff.

But once I head out full time I will double my solar AND have a generator. I don't need a bunch of forum naysayers to tell me otherwise as I know the pluses in happy living this will make.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

If you have to ask whether you need a generator, you don't need a generator.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Dave:
I converted to electric propulsion seven years ago. The alternator went out of the boat with the @#% Diesel engine. Since my boat lives on a mooring I use the Honda 2000 exclusively for charging and as a poor man's hybrid to motor sail when the winds are light. I also have a wind turbine and solar too. But, the Honda is real nice to have when things need a quick charge. More reliable than that diesel was too. It's also not a good idea to run a diesel with just a light load to charge. At 47 lbs the Honda is an excellent tool to have and helps make sure you will never be stuck with a dead battery.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmmm.... 50+ responses, both (all?) viewpoints and recommendations... and the OP Dave E hasn't been seen. Where you at, Dave??


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Faster said:


> Hmmm.... 50+ responses, both (all?) viewpoints and recommendations... and the OP Dave E hasn't been seen. Where you at, Dave??


He's hopefully in the islands enjoying the last of the great weather


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

mbianka said:


> At 47 lbs the Honda is an excellent tool to have and helps make sure you will never be stuck with a dead battery.


A rudimentary battery monitor, the ability to isolate the house and starting banks, and a sailor who actually _pays attention to_ the status of his system, can accomplish the same goal... For considerably less cost, and a weight measured in ounces, rather than pounds...

Damn, reading some of these endorsements, makes one more fully appreciate what an absolute _Miracle_ it was that _anyone_ ever survived more than a night or two away from a marina, prior to the advent of the Honda 2000EU...

)


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

bljones said:


> It's funny how when your only tool is a hammer, you think of every problem as a nail. Powerboaters always think the only choice is a generator.
> Sailors largely go solar and wind generation first.
> 
> We have 80 watts of solar power aboard, soon to be 120 watts, no shorepower, and although we own a generator, have never had to use it on the Dock or on the hook- our generator is only used in the boatyard.
> the solar was a lot cheaper than a generator, btw.


You're right, but it's also a mistake. My boat's PO was big on Ham radio and spent a buttload of $$$ on solar wind and battery.

It never occurred to him to get a LED bulb.

This boat BLEEDS energy just in the tricolor and cabin lighting. Nowadays there's no reason to need so much power in the first place.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Don0190 said:


> But once I head out full time I will double my solar *AND have a generator*. I don't need a bunch of forum naysayers to tell me otherwise as *I know the pluses in happy living this will make*.


Happy living for you maybe but not the folks around you...

Unfortunately this is the self centered, I have mine, I deserve it, I am entitled to it, now F U if the noise bothers you mentality that pervades the US today. Sorry but I find inconsiderate use of generators as offensive, and in the same league, as parking in a handicap spot. RUDE!

It's sad, really, really sad that the attitudes in the US have come to this but it is now more the norm than the occasional offender........

Maine _used to be_ a lovely place to cruise and enjoy the solitude, peace, quiet and the sounds of seals, birds & wildlife. Now the self entitled must run portable generators, in a flat calm idyllic anchorage where the sound travels for miles, all to power their 40' plasma, or what ever other device they are "entitled" to use *at the expense of everyone else*. It is a real F U to the rest of the boating community who _has_ figured out how not to be the offensive jerk blasting the genset at inappropriate hours...

All this because they won't take the time to learn how to properly manage their on-board consumption. Much easier to drop 1K, plug in & pull a cord, rather than do some actual basic math and install a system that can be self sufficient for their area, or heaven forbid actually cut back on consumption when the batteries are getting low. Managing consumption would be far too much for the "entitled"...

Don please understand this is not direct attack on you, I merely used your quote to point out the impact the growing use of these offensive pieces of gear are causing to others. Your quote just happened to sum up the mentality I hear from customers and boaters who insist on using these device to obliterate other boaters cruising experience.

Sadly this pervasive entitled attitude is growing and it is ruining the cruising experience in Maine and other once pristine areas where quiet, solitude and the respect of others around you were once valued. Sadly the folks doing the ruining of the solitude don't care because they fare clearly _entitled_ to it..

We had a number of beautiful evenings ruined by gen sets this summer and it is getting really, really frustrating, and obnoxious. In one such anchorage the owner got a standing ovation from about 18 other boats when he finally turned the generator off. He flipped the bird to the anchorage and went below. It felt good to see the entire anchorage come together on the standing O but was utterly offensive to see the "entitled" reaction of the guy who RUINED the evening FOR EVERYONE ELSE...... Always seems to be 1 boat out of 10 or 20 who is the inconsiderate jerk.

Oh and to stay on topic, the OP does not need a generator for the described use, not even close...

Please folks step out of your "I, ME, MY, MINE" mentality for a few seconds and consider those you are *sharing* the anchorage with....

Rant off....


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's an irony.

I find the noise of a spinning wind generator to crawl under my skin about 1000x that of a running generator. I alwasy wonder, if it's driving me crazy from hundreds of feet away, how awful it must be aboard their boat. Then I always notice they are nowhere to be seen. Not saying a genset is okay in all circumstances either.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Whilst there are SOME windgens which are loud, there are silent ones as well. Aerogen is one, and is a very good quality product

ALL engine-generators are audible, and all their exhausts are noisome, even if the engine-gen is fairly quiet.

I've gone through some trouble to ensure that I need as little power as possible. I've changed out all my lighting to LED. I don't have power-hungry devices, except the 'fridge, and between the solar and wind, it gets fed pretty well.

I'm just always surprised to see people at local anchorages who arrive, get on the hook, and then go inside to the A/C and TV. In that case, why go on the boat at all? What are you getting out of it? It's a lot cheaper, if you don't want to experience the outdoors, to just stay at home and forego the boat altogether, or at least stay at the marina.

And MaineSail is so very on-target with his assertions of US-denizen entitlement, thank you so much for saying. BTW as you come South, it's more than 1 in 10, let me tell you...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Loud wind generators are just as annoying as fuel generators. Luckily it's not hard to find wind gens that are pretty quiet these days. 

And I'd like to echo Main Sail's comments about the increasing self-centred attitude that pervades our culture here in NA (Canada is just as bad). 


Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

To me, the fumes of a diesel generator are much more obnoxious than the hum of the Honda 2000. 
If it wasn't for humans, this would be a beautiful world.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

miatapaul said:


> Yea, but my point is that I think Solar is no longer just for cruisers. To me it seems ideal for those on a mooring, and even in a slip. ......SNIP......


Mita,

My bad, sorry,  I read your post in a different way. I'm with YA! Solar IS the way to go. Especially now that the cost has dropped so far. 

Greg


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Faster said:


> Hmmm.... 50+ responses, both (all?) viewpoints and recommendations... and the OP Dave E hasn't been seen. Where you at, Dave??


Wow! I haven't yet figured out how one sailor's questions can sometimes get the whole world answering and opining on a subject. When I logged in this morning and saw this thread was up to 62... 

Thank you all very much for your insight. I can see EVERY angle from all of you. Your thoughts, experiences and advice have given the wife and I something to ponder over the winter. Our first cruising season here in the PNW was GREAT and we have a list of things we discovered we need, might need or want for the good ship. Radar being foremost on the list, then what to do about the house power at anchor. Alex and Faster - thanks for your insights (being PNW neighbors).

I'll spend the next several months researching and engineering the boat. Alex - good idea on winter cruising... empty marinas and reduced costs. Now if I can just convince the wife sailing on a sunny day here in the PNW in December just needs a better layer of clothing. 

Dave


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Heard a good quote the other day:

"There's no such thing as bad weather... only bad clothing"

Overly simplistic, of course, especially at sea, but it IS possible to dress appropriately and 'get out there' more often than many think.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Minnewaska said:


> Here's an irony.
> 
> I find the noise of a spinning wind generator to crawl under my skin about 1000x that of a running generator. I alwasy wonder, if it's driving me crazy from hundreds of feet away, how awful it must be aboard their boat. Then I always notice they are nowhere to be seen. Not saying a genset is okay in all circumstances either.


This is because many sailors expect to spend no more than $600.00 on a wind gen, and you get what you pay for.. Sit next to a D400 or Marine Kenetics etc. and they are barely audible...

I recently installed a Marine Kinetics on a 53' center cockpit and in 17 knots it is barely audible from the aft deck....

I agree though that cheap Wind gens are obnoxious too. Difference is that when it is dead calm they too are silent....


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> Don please understand this is not direct attack on you, I merely used your quote to point out the impact the growing use of these offensive pieces of gear are causing to others.


Good thing you said that as I was really getting spun up with your misplaced assumption that I'm some kind of inconsiderant ahole. 

Doubling my solar is so that I don't normally need to run a generator. The generator is planned just to run long enough to make hot water and run the watermaker, and every once in a while if the sun hasn't been out in a long time charge the batteries.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Here's an irony.
> 
> I find the noise of a spinning wind generator to crawl under my skin about 1000x that of a running generator. I alwasy wonder, if it's driving me crazy from hundreds of feet away, how awful it must be aboard their boat. Then I always notice they are nowhere to be seen. Not saying a genset is okay in all circumstances either.


doesn't bother me anywhere as much as a halyard slapping on a mast


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Maine Sail said:


> This is because many sailors expect to spend no more than $600.00 on a wind gen, and you get what you pay for.. Sit next to a D400 or Marine Kenetics etc. and they are barely audible...


What, you doubt that the wind gen linked to back in Post #29 is gonna be anything less than Virtually Silent? 










haven't seen a Marine Kinetics yet, but those D400s are so quiet, they're almost _spooky_...

Good rant earlier, but I have to admit, I'd sooner listen to a Honda humming away, than one of those Air Marine Screaming Banshees wailing away while sitting in some marina... Every sailor should carry a bucket of discarded monofilament fishing line, do deal with those so inconsiderate to let those things whine while tied up in a freakin' marina...  How those damn things _EVER_ achieved the degree of market penetration they did among cruisers, is completely beyond me...

I've gotten to the point where I am accepting these things as the way it's gonna be from now on, Honda generators are here to stay, and will likely only grow in popularity among cruisers... Certainly in places like Bahamas, they're been commonplace for quite some time... You're absolutely right, however, one of the things I've always thought was somewhat 'special' about Maine, was its relative immunity to this kind of 'infestation'... But, times have changed, that's for sure...

This pic was taken about 5 years ago, not far from The Basin on Vinalhaven. That boat in the distance had arrived in that anchorage about an hour before, and was running a Honda on deck throughout the course of this sunset...










That afternoon had been completely windless, so he had obviously motored for a while to get where he was. I'd love to know why they needed to be running a gen at that point. In fairness, there might have been a compelling reason, perhaps he'd just realized his alternator was not charging, or something - instead of charging up the grandkids' Game Boys, or whatever... What made it even more surprising to me, was the fact the boat was a Hinckley - definitely, not the sort of thing you see every day up there... 

Only one solution, Maine... "Go further North, or East, Young Man..." 

Once I got beyond Baddeck on Cape Breton this summer, I saw a grand total of THREE other cruising boats, until I hit Baddeck again on the return about 5-6 weeks later... Never heard the hum of a Honda until Lake Tashmoo and Newport last week, they certainly do appear to be more of a manifestation of America's ongoing love affair with the internal combustion engine... The Austrian couple on their 3rd circumnavigation I had met in Shelburne, and saw again in Newport, could only shake their heads in amazement at the boat I pictured above, running the gen all day in the anchorage...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

JonEisberg said:


> What, you doubt that the wind gen linked to back in Post #29 is gonna be anything less than Virtually Silent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Long Cove....

Last summer a local lobsterman, who lives on a popular cove on the Maine coast which I will not mention, was bitching to me about the growing generator use and his frustrations with them. His house is literally 20 feet from the water. He said they have become so obnoxious in his cove that he was seriously considering choking the cove in lobster pots the next summer just so he could have some piece & quiet, AT HIS HOUSE. It is not just other boaters the _entitled_ annoy!

Is this what the _self entitled_ have driven a Maine local to? He made no mention of wind generators but I did not ask as this cove is very secluded and has very low winds but any sound travels far. We did not go back this summer so I can't say if he did it or not... Is this what we have come to in Maine forcing local riparians to purposely choke out entire coves thus leaving no anchoring room because a few rude jerks insist on blasting generators for no real reason....???


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Don0190 said:


> Good thing you said that as I was really getting spun up with your misplaced assumption that I'm some kind of inconsiderant ahole.
> 
> Doubling my solar is so that I don't normally need to run a generator. The generator is planned just to run long enough to make hot water and run the watermaker, and every once in a while if the sun hasn't been out in a long time charge the batteries.


I know you have solar and have worked very diligently at DC management and that your generator would be emergency use and you'd likely not do it at the wrong times.

Your words however made for a perfect seque, so I used them...


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

It was explained to me that the more blades the better less wind needed and the better balanced the unit will be which means less vibrations and overall quieterthe unit will be I am installing one over the winter I will let everyone know the noise level db


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Maine Sail said:


> Looks like Long Cove....


Good eye, I believe you are correct... 



Maine Sail said:


> Last summer a local lobsterman, who lives on a popular cove on the Maine coast which I will not mention, was bitching to me about the growing generator use and his frustrations with them. His house is literally 20 feet from the water. He said they have become so obnoxious in his cove that he was seriously considering choking the cove in lobster pots the next summer just so he could have some piece & quiet, AT HIS HOUSE. It is not just other boaters the _entitled_ annoy!
> 
> Is this what the _self entitled_ have driven a Maine local to? He made no mention of wind generators but I did not ask as this cove is very secluded and has very low winds but any sound travels far. We did not go back this summer so I can't say if he did it or not... Is this what we have come to in Maine forcing local riparians to purposely choke out entire coves thus leaving no anchoring room because a few rude jerks insist on blasting generators for no real reason....???


Wow... just, _WOW..._

Hopefully, he won't have to resort to shining searchlights, and blaring loud rap music, like that lunatic down on Sunset Lake in Miami Beach... 

Your example is made all the more depressing, when taken in contrast to my own experience that day in Long Cove. Shortly after anchoring, a lovely young woman rowed out to my boat from a cottage on one of the islands, just to welcome me to the spot, and kindly offer me the use of their unoccupied mooring, if I wanted...

It's a sad state of affairs indeed, when so many folks out there today seem to have lost sight of the fact that one of the defining characteristics of being a Cruising Sailor, is that we are above all else _VISITORS_, wherever we might choose to wander...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If there is even moderate wind, I'm going to say you will hear an occasional lapping of water at best from our onboard genset. It lives at the bottom of the bilge with 2" insulation. We don't hear it when sitting in our own cockpit.

I actually am pretty considerate, but not to an extreme. 

I woke up in Seal Harbor a few years back and it was freezing! Damp and low 40s. There was one other boat in the back cove with us, several hundred feet away, so I did not fire up to run the heat pump. We put on hats, coats, made hot coffee and kept looking out the port lights to see if our neighbors were awake. No movement for over an hour. 

I'm starting to think I will run it just to take the edge off and then shut down, before I take one more look. Still no movement, but I noticed the the cove was glass calm other than some ripples near their boat. Could have been birds or seals on the other side, but I grab the binoculars. Their genset exhaust has been running the whole time!!! Could not hear it, our was on in a nano-second.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I have to agree some of those cheaper generators can be quite loud compared to others like the Honda 2000.
Yes, I think it is a matter of being considerate of others too. On the return leg of a recent cruise I entered a harbor about 9:30 at night after a nine hour sail. I was tired and did not want to deal with anchoring. I also did not want or fire up the Honda generator at that late hour to recharge the propulsion bank in the quiet anchorage. So Instead tied up to a nearby marina's dock and plugged in the charger and collapsed in the bunk. Batteries were recharged in a few hours. I was off early the next morning and called the marina to let them know I tied up. They sounded surprised but, pleased that I called to pay for the dockage. Like I said it's about being considerate too.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

JonEisberg said:


> A rudimentary battery monitor, the ability to isolate the house and starting banks, and a sailor who actually _pays attention to_ the status of his system, can accomplish the same goal... For considerably less cost, and a weight measured in ounces, rather than pounds...
> 
> Damn, reading some of these endorsements, makes one more fully appreciate what an absolute _Miracle_ it was that _anyone_ ever survived more than a night or two away from a marina, prior to the advent of the Honda 2000EU...
> 
> )


Joe:

Yeah, People use to sail without engines too! Having a generator like a Honda does not preclude keeping an eye on the batteries. I think a lot of battery banks are prematurely killed by overcharging with the alternators. While I don't have an alternator anymore I do have three stage chargers that are powered by the Honda or on a rare occasions grid power from a dock. So far after seven years both the 12 volt house bank and 48 volt propulsion bank show no signs of giving up the ghost. I think it's because they are always charged via well regulated electronic chargers via the Honda and not a brute force alternator.

As others have said having a small generator also allows one to use 120 volt tools like sanders etc... for on board boat projects. I also have a 120 volt hookah dive compressor on board that allows me to clean and inspect the hull and prop and weighs a lot less that the Scuba tank I use to carry. It also never needs to be refilled or inspected at a dive shop. I can also use a steam cleaner on occasion that blasts away grease and grime without heavy duty scrubbing. It also cleans and sterilizes counters and cutting boards very nicely without always using chemical sprays and wipes.

This is not to say that I fire up the Honda willy nilly. I take a three legged stool approach to energy production on board and my first choices are solar and wind. The Honda is just one of the legs. Yeah, most may not need it but, it does open up other options on board. Plus, you can take it on shore when needed in case of an emergency like helping out the locals after a Hurricane. Could earn quite a bit of good will there helping to keep an emergency shelter operating.


----------



## drosymor (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, I guess I am in bad cess with you guys. On my inspection trip for the new boat I found no solar panels, no wind generator. Of course these items are not approved by 'named storms'. On the other hand, I opened the port lazarette and lo and behold a honking great Westerbeke generator. Now Galveston bay is hot and humid or cold and humid so air conditioning or reverse heat are necessary for any form of civilized living. I guess I must find an uninhabited island far, far away.

Cheers. Paul


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

> I guess I must find an uninhabited island far, far away.


Or face the kind of resentment normally reserved for guys who bring pitbulls to a dog park full of poodles.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

drosymor said:


> I guess I must find an uninhabited island far, far away.


No! Please stay in the crowded, busy, already noisy marinas and anchorages. Leave the uninhabited islands to those of us who can appreciate the sounds of silence.

Why go fast, when you can go slow


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

mbianka said:


> I think a lot of battery banks are prematurely killed by overcharging with the alternators.


Not if you have a good quality charge controller like a Balmar.


> While I don't have an alternator anymore I do have three stage chargers that are powered by the Honda or on a rare occasions grid power from a dock.


Two good things about a honda generator. They can fall into the water, and the gas fumes can blow up the boats that use them. Both outcomes would suit me, and every other peace loving person in a quiet anchorage.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

drosymor said:


> Well, I guess I am in bad cess with you guys. On my inspection trip for the new boat I found no solar panels, no wind generator. Of course these items are not approved by 'named storms'. On the other hand, I opened the port lazarette and lo and behold a honking great Westerbeke generator. Now Galveston bay is hot and humid or cold and humid so air conditioning or reverse heat are necessary for any form of civilized living. I guess I must find an uninhabited island far, far away.
> 
> Cheers. Paul


An installed, soundproofed generator will make little to no noise when you are more then 50' away from the exhaust port.


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

UnionPacific said:


> An installed, soundproofed generator will make little to no noise when you are more then 50' away from the exhaust port.


I feel the same way about a diesel generators fumes as you do the noise of the Honda. If only we could all survive of solar.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

smj said:


> I feel the same way about a diesel generators fumes as you do the noise of the Honda. If only we could all survive of solar.


Unless your nose is inside my generator tailpipe, you cannot smell the fumes.
Now my main engine.... that is another story.


----------



## smj (Jun 27, 2009)

UnionPacific said:


> Unless your nose is inside my generator tailpipe, you cannot smell the fumes.
> Now my main engine.... that is another story.


If that's the case I wish all diesel generators were installed like yours!


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

smj said:


> If that's the case I wish all diesel generators were installed like yours!


some people need more power, for us, 6HP is plenty. 3500 watts is enough to run our two AC's on full cold, or full heat. 
Many generators are oversized, run under very little load, get diesel into the oil, wear out the rings, and blow out unburnt diesel, thus stinking.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sailed out to Block Island this past weekend. (beautiful, btw. 12-15 kts of breeze both ways, comfortable temps. The Oar was still crowed, but those end of season mudslides are just as good.  Walked into town for dinner.)

Moored next to a big ol' stinkpot, who was running their genset at 7am, when we arose to the cockpit for coffee. It wasnt' cold at all, so no idea why they needed it. It's exhaust was on its beam and was blowing water a full two feet toward us. We had another couple along, so after about 10 mins, I asked them what they thought of that generator running. Neither had noticed. Interesting.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Minnewaska said:


> Sailed out to Block Island this past weekend. (beautiful, btw. 12-15 kts of breeze both ways, comfortable temps. The Oar was still crowed, but those end of season mudslides are just as good.  Walked into town for dinner.)
> 
> Moored next to a big ol' stinkpot, who was running their genset at 7am, when we arose to the cockpit for coffee. It wasnt' cold at all, so no idea why they needed it. It's exhaust was on its beam and was blowing water a full two feet toward us. We had another couple along, so after about 10 mins, I asked them what they thought of that generator running. Neither had noticed. Interesting.


They were likely cooking breakfast. Many if not most "stinkpots" of the _production_ variety have ELECTRIC RANGES because it is CHEAP to produce.....

I was working on a _higher end_ production power boat last week and even it had an electric range, but this owner does not have a gen set just an inverter and microwave. I know from conversations with him he detests generators. Mostly he uses his BBQ...

You should hear some of the gensets on the Sea Rays..... Sounds like a Brigs motor mounted inside the boat, but outside it still sounds like a lawn mower...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Maine Sail said:


> They were likely cooking breakfast. Many if not most "stinkpots" of the _production_ variety have ELECTRIC RANGES because it is CHEAP to produce........


Could have been for an electric range, but it was an old school stinkpot. No idea what it was in particular. They actually motored away later in the day with it continuing to run.

For that matter, they had a Boston Whaler tied to their hip, with fenders between. Best I could tell, they actually when out into open water with it that way. Seas were 3.5 ft, maybe 5 seconds. wtf


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Every sailor should vote on the OP's question. 

Please try to do without a generator. See if you power enough(for propulsion) to keep your batteries charged, first.

Then add solar, just one panel could do the trick. Then add more battery storage and then, a wind generator.

If you still need a gas/diesel generator, please try to run it only when you're alone or far removed from other boats. 

None are silent. Any internal combustion engine running in an anchorage is annoying for many of us that love a quiet anchorage. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Gents... I've removed this last batch of 'shoot my copter down if you dare' posts.. not germane to the discussion at hand and would send this thread to the sewer...


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Faster said:


> Gents... I've removed this last batch of 'shoot my copter down if you dare' posts.. not germane to the discussion at hand and would send this thread to the sewer...


Sorry I brought it up, Ron.


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

Faster said:


> not germane to the discussion at hand


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry couldn't resist the opening.


----------



## windnrock (May 27, 2012)

We cruise full time and 99% is between anchorages. Not even sure where my shore power cord is. We have 400 watts of solar and a 400 watt max output (at like 40k of wind) Silentwind gen. along with a 750 amp hour house bank. On very rare occasions we fire up the engine to make up some usage as we also try to avoid going over 35% of our house bank. We do use some AC through our inverter but not a lot. As inexpensive as solar is getting (we paid about $1.85/ watt for the panels, Grape Solar, made in US) we will be adding to the array.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My 100-watt Grape Solar panel is now two years old, still puts out 20+ volts, keeps my house batteries topped off, even this time of year when there isn't a lot of hours of daylight. However, I will be installing a generator this coming year for the heat pump. I love the AC when anchored and the heat when needed on those cold nights in late fall at an anchorage.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

travlineasy said:


> My 100-watt Grape Solar panel is now two years old, still puts out 20+ volts, keeps my house batteries topped off, even this time of year when there isn't a lot of hours of daylight. However, I will be installing a generator this coming year for the heat pump. I love the AC when anchored and the heat when needed on those cold nights in late fall at an anchorage.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Gary


Similar experience living on the mooring. Once my electric propulsion battery bank is charged really never have to fire up the generator. It was stored for over a month as my 150 watts of 12 volt solar, 120 watts of 48 volt panels along with the 48 volt wind generator kept things charged up. Had a shortened season this year and only cruised about 280 miles. Used five gallons of gas the whole season comes out to 56 miles per gallon.


----------

